# Some pro sports guys who's gear I envy...



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 19, 2008)

1.






2.






3.






4. Saved the best for last





5.  Big Glass ! ! ! !


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 19, 2008)

I always find photographs of photographers interesting.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 19, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I always find photographs of photographers interesting.



Yeah, I do too. I created a group on Flickr for pics of photographers... but hasn't found any interest yet by others. 


I wonder what that HUGE lens is in the 2nd to last photo. And, how much does it weigh? I don't think I would want to schlepp that thing around.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 19, 2008)

> I wonder what that HUGE lens is in the 2nd to last photo. And, how much does it weigh? I don't think I would want to schlepp that thing around.


 
Looks like a 400 f/2.8, maybe a 500 f/4, kinda hard to tell from that angle.  Yeah, they are heavy.


----------



## Renair (Apr 20, 2008)

Hooray, all Nikons! #4 looks like the 600mm  with a huge lens hood!


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 20, 2008)

Renair said:


> Hooray, all Nikons!





At first I thought the same thing until this thought ran through my mind: How long would I have to save to buy a 400mm.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 20, 2008)

hahaha. great shots. I find it fun "snaping the snapper"


----------



## Fate (Apr 20, 2008)

Nikon own all


----------



## schumionbike (Apr 20, 2008)

Seems like a pretty wide range of equipment there, is that a D1X in the first shot? A D200 and then a guy with a pair of D3s.  I would think that a pro invest a bit more than a D200 and an old D1x but I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 22, 2008)

Renair said:


> Hooray, all Nikons! #4 looks like the 600mm with a huge lens hood!


 

#4 and #5 are the same guy....


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 22, 2008)

schumionbike said:


> Seems like a pretty wide range of equipment there, is that a D1X in the first shot? A D200 and then a guy with a pair of D3s. I would think that a pro invest a bit more than a D200 and an old D1x but I guess it doesn't matter.


 


the dual D3's is what grabbed my attention....after the monster lens obviously.  The glass is so big on that mug your pictures should be sharp enough to see the stitching on the uniforms.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah.....have to admit it was penis envy.














:lmao:


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 22, 2008)

kundalini said:


>



WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats rediculous. Wonder what size it is?


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 22, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Thats rediculous. Wonder what size it is?



And, how much does it weigh?


----------



## WTF? (Apr 24, 2008)

haha, i dont envy their backs! lugging those things around all day would take its toll.


----------



## 99csvtoledo (Apr 30, 2008)

im doing a paper on paparazzi and i came across this huge piece of glass


----------

